# 69 Trunk lid



## CushmanEagle (Feb 26, 2018)

Got a very rusty trunk lid on 69 GTO. Looking for either new skin or complete trunk lid in Central TX area. Prefer pickup rather than having to pay shipping. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

